# October '05 - Photo Challenge - "Colour"



## TwistMyArm (Oct 1, 2005)

Hey people,

The October challenge theme will be "Colour" (or for the Americans "Color"  :mrgreen. Hopefully we'll see a larger turnout this month then last. 

Please read the following! If you don't read the following carefully your photo may not be included in the voting process:

*- The deadline for submissions is October 31st
- The image should be about 70k
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The Submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more then one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo*

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

Please keep in mind that in order to keep things organized we may choose to exclude some photos from the voting stage. We'll try to keep as many in as possible though

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!


----------



## SlySniper (Oct 1, 2005)

Ok, this one is going to be easier than the last one.  

Too bad I dont have PS so I can mess around with some of the colors( or as you Canadians would say, 'colours'). :lmao: :lmao: :hug::


----------



## Artemis (Oct 1, 2005)

SlySniper said:
			
		

> Ok, this one is going to be easier than the last one.
> 
> Too bad I dont have PS so I can mess around with some of the colors( or as you Canadians would say, 'colours'). :lmao: :lmao: :hug::



english say colours 

Hehe yeh this should be easier, nicer word and more ideas spring to mind


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 1, 2005)

A very vague subject though... it will be a hard vote. :thumbup:


----------



## Holly (Oct 2, 2005)

HI!

Im new here.. Love photography.. Im pretty much new to all the photography *words* so to speak! Im interested in trying out for this contest.. However, a little lost on the understanding... It say sot use *colour*  Does this mean ANY color at all?  or is there a certain meaning for this in photography??


Thanks!


----------



## David A (Oct 2, 2005)

Can't wait till the poll. :thumbup:


----------



## Abstract (Oct 2, 2005)

Holly

I think as LittleMan has said this is a very vague request so I would have thought it could be colour in any "form" whatever inspires you and makes you think wow thats a good use of colour...


----------



## LittleMan (Oct 2, 2005)

Holly said:
			
		

> HI!
> 
> Im new here.. Love photography.. Im pretty much new to all the photography *words* so to speak! Im interested in trying out for this contest.. However, a little lost on the understanding... It say sot use *colour* Does this mean ANY color at all? or is there a certain meaning for this in photography??
> 
> ...


Abstract is correct,
You can use any color...
You can send in whatever photo you think best represents the subject. 
Good luck!  Be sure to read the instructions and if you have any questions about them you can ask here or PM me.   Welcome to the forums btw!


----------



## gapinthevoid (Oct 2, 2005)

This is so perfect because my assignment due tomorrow is "Color for Color" ... so I've definitely got some good ones... now I just have to pick which one I want to use...


----------



## alexecho (Oct 3, 2005)

You would pick colour when the weather is so grey and I'm on a black and white kick! Never mind - might motivate me to get out shooting again.


----------



## Moh (Oct 4, 2005)

I'm new to this forum, but i'll will join this "challenge" and see what I can do with colo(u)r


----------



## eydryan (Oct 9, 2005)

hey, colour was here first, so color is just redneck talk 

i personally find this a weird topic and really a very hard one... i wonder also how many pics there'll be. millions, probably


----------



## thebeginning (Oct 10, 2005)

haha.  it's certainly more of a well known topic than 'juxtaposition' to most.


----------



## acluckhardt (Oct 12, 2005)

-


----------



## ClickCrazy (Oct 14, 2005)

Everything you see is in colour..so this should be very interesting and I think it may come down to the most creative use of colour .  Good luck everyone !


----------



## eydryan (Oct 15, 2005)

g-luck everyone and doesn't this month end already


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 19, 2005)

eydryan said:
			
		

> hey, colour was here first, so color is just redneck talk


 
Not so sure you are right here, linguistically, for the -or ending is the old Latin ending, and the -our ending is the French variety of the same... and something tells me that Latin was there first...

I find this such a tough topic that even "Juxtaposition" seemed easier to me... the possibilities for "Colour" (as I was taught in school only because we were taught British English) are so huge... Dang! Where to start?


----------



## Retnyap (Oct 20, 2005)

My first time on the Forum, 'Hello' everyone. Another first, entry into a Photo competition. It's all too much...


----------



## eydryan (Oct 20, 2005)

damn! you're right here


> [13th century. Via Old French < Latin_ color]_


_
_apparently you were also wrong but closer to the truth than me. and plus colour sound better!


----------



## eydryan (Oct 20, 2005)

and more from brittanica this time:


> Middle English _colour, _from Old French, from Latin _color; _akin to Latin _celare _to conceal -- more at HELL


so the american english word is actually derived from the english colour which in turn is derived from the latin color


----------



## sleepy fire town (Oct 23, 2005)

this is kind of colour


----------



## eydryan (Oct 24, 2005)

hey kid. this is not a critique gallery. i say we vote whether he should be allowed to participate at the contest, this is cheating... or well maybe ignorance but still it's not supposed to be here so i say we scrub him at least for this one. otherwise people will remember this shot from here and say uh it's that guy...


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

We need not "scrub" anyone here as long as this very photo does not appear in the Challenge. I am sure it has only been shown here out of ignorance.

"SleepyFireTown", photos that have once before been shown in any of the galleries here on this board must no longer enter the Challenge, for it is supposed to be completely anonymus. And this thread in which the October theme is being discussed is no gallery, so I would kindly request you to take your photo and present it in General Gallery, for example. But keep in mind: THIS photo must no longer go into the Challenge.


----------



## eydryan (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah well you know i'm a little extreme at times


----------



## sleepy fire town (Oct 24, 2005)

whta? i thought it said include your username?


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 24, 2005)

If you hand in a photo that is supposed to take part in the Challenge, you *e-mail* it to the address given in the very first post, SleepyFireTown. In that e-mail, you must, of course, give your username, so ONE person DOES know all the identities (or board identities) of those who take part. How else would he in the end be able to declare a winner? No one else, though, is supposed to know who handed in the photos until voting is clearly over.

And therefore no photos that have been shown before are supposed to go into the Challenge because then it would be known by whom that photo is. And that might distort the voting. Do you understand? So if you have another photo full of colour, send it to the address provided in the very first post and hope for the best .


----------



## eydryan (Oct 24, 2005)

yeah, pick another ace man 
gee i hope it's me this month


----------



## David A (Oct 26, 2005)

Only 5 more days...I can't wait! :mrgreen:


----------



## eydryan (Oct 26, 2005)

nobody can really  
well, come to think about it i can because in november it's exam season it it sucks. 
on a similar note, i think that competition on this one will be kick-ass. it's gonna be nice, very nice a close finish and then.. oh, damn it was no one


----------



## eydryan (Oct 31, 2005)

yipee, last day!


----------



## skiboarder72 (Oct 31, 2005)

submitted! good luck to everyone :mrgreen:


----------



## eydryan (Oct 31, 2005)

counting down the hours...


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Oct 31, 2005)

wooo. only a few more hours to go... well about 6 here.


----------



## NYY (Oct 31, 2005)

submitted mine last night
can't wait to see the others


----------



## eydryan (Oct 31, 2005)

well, we're 7 hours into the 1st of nov. let's go


----------



## eydryan (Nov 1, 2005)

oh come on it's 12 o'clock!


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 1, 2005)

With YOU, eydryan. 
Not even with ME here in Germany, only 11:30 a.m. right now!

And that does not mean that anyone is up and about and putting the entries up in the States!!! 

The world is ROUND!
Never forget.


----------



## eydryan (Nov 1, 2005)

well they could have done it last night to foresee this 

plus, you can see that at 7 am i was posting so...


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 1, 2005)

Just stay cool...............


----------



## eydryan (Nov 1, 2005)

eh sure  

i'm just curious...


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 1, 2005)

me too. i know there will be some great entries this month. i for one, was not that happy with my entry. i'm pretty curious about everyone elses.


----------



## Artemis (Nov 1, 2005)

damn...missed my time to enter lol


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 1, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> me too. i know there will be some great entries this month. i for one, was not that happy with my entry. i'm pretty curious about everyone elses.


Well, there are going to be a LOT of entries... haha 
Hopefully mine will get a few.


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 1, 2005)

Didn't you get the email?  It's been cancled this month. :meh:


----------



## eydryan (Nov 1, 2005)

you know i'd shoot them


----------



## Uselessdreamer1 (Nov 1, 2005)

i didnt get that email...


----------



## eydryan (Nov 1, 2005)

come on, you're not actually serious about this are you?


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 1, 2005)

Yeah... canceled due to lack of interest.  Have you checked your emails? :meh:


----------



## thebeginning (Nov 1, 2005)

hahhh. funny.


----------



## LittleMan (Nov 1, 2005)

Marctwo said:
			
		

> Yeah... canceled due to lack of interest.  Have you checked your emails? :meh:


Such a cruel thing to do to all these overzealous kids.


----------



## Marctwo (Nov 1, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> Such a cruel thing to do to all these overzealous kids.


:mrgreen:


----------



## acluckhardt (Nov 1, 2005)

-


----------



## toruonu (Nov 1, 2005)

ok, c'mon it's 2nd November here already... Where are the pics


----------



## Artemis (Nov 1, 2005)

Give her time guys common hehe


----------



## Meysha (Nov 1, 2005)

oh my god! there are sooo many! And they're all gorgeous!! .... and colourful!

How am I ever going to pick just one???


----------

